# Z65



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a new 2007 Felt Z65 for $1200. Does anyone own a Z65 that could offer any pros/cons about the model? Is this a good price, considering it retailed last year for around $1800? Thanks.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

30% off sounds like a great deal to me. It's new right?

I test rode a Z25 a month ago and liked it a lot. The frame was too big for me so I didn't buy it. The '08 model is coming in my size, maybe tomorrow. So I'll be test riding that soon. I like the Z bikes a lot. And I like Felt.

I say go for it, if you it fits you.


----------



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks, it is a new 07 model. The fitment is throwing me for a bit of a loop... There are no local Felt dealers in my area to get properly fitted, and I've been reading that Felt frames tend to run a little big. I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam, so I'm not 100% sure whether to go with a 56 cm or a 54 cm. I've been asking for advice on this too in the forums.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I ride a F75 56cm. I am 6'0" and was in between a 58 and a 56. I was fit at a Felt dealer and found the 58 was just a little too big for me so I went with the 56 and it is perfect. I would guess that a 56 would be fine for you.


----------



## LoupyLouie (May 2, 2008)

This sounds like a great deal! I'm also looking for a 2007 Z65. I'd buy one in a heartbeat if I could find a deal like this. Was this through a local shop?


----------



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

It was on eBay. I passed on the Felt and went with a 2007 Cannondale CAAD 9. I love it.


----------



## zcycle (Apr 21, 2008)

NCHeeler said:


> Thanks, it is a new 07 model. The fitment is throwing me for a bit of a loop... There are no local Felt dealers in my area to get properly fitted, and I've been reading that Felt frames tend to run a little big. I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam, so I'm not 100% sure whether to go with a 56 cm or a 54 cm. I've been asking for advice on this too in the forums.


Just bought an '08 Z25 last month... I'm same height and inseam, Felt dealer set me up and the 54 was good for me. But then that's me, 56 seemed big, and dealer thought so too. BTW absolutely in love with the bike...

edit... just noticed that you went Cannondale... congrats... have a Cannondale too... like it also.


----------

